# Propane Covers



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey,

If you all have discussed this in the past please excuse me for re-hashing, but my propane cover is almost trashed. I have own my 28rss for 1 and 4 months and the seam is seperating and there are visble huge cracks on the sides and rim. Anybody else have this problem, will outbacl replace?????

please advise as to what I should do next???

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You're right, they are easily cracked. I had mine replaced under warranty before the 1-year was up. I keep mine in the basement while not in use to prolong it's useful life.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if they changed these at some point, I have had no problems with mine at all. Call your dealer and see if the sales guy can make you a happy camper.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

This is a tough topic, I had thought about going with conventional cover since the existing one is such a pain to take on and off. Mine is not currently damaged though..

But if I go with a run of the mill cover, then the batteries would be exposed. I tried to buy battery boxes to protect them but they wouldn't fit in the frame support area for the batteries, just a bit too big!.

There is one mod on the forum with access holes on the the cover so you don't have to take on and off so much. I might mod mine this spring.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ours cracked and the on of the little rubber holders broke off. We have the Outback at the dealer now and they are supposed to get us a new cover. Also, the molding/trim at the bottom of the front is coming loose and they are fixing that. Our year is almost up, so we wanted to get those things done. We are also getting the wheels and bearings packed.

I like the mod on the cover, but we are technically challenged and fearful of power tools.









When we were at the dealership and browsing around, we noticed that the Zeppelin propane cover came with a little hatch/door to reach in. Keystone must be stopping into our forum every now and then.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

We are still within our warranty period and our dealer replaced the old one with brand new one. Like most, the plastic around the rivets on the front had cracked. Frankly, I was very surprised & happy that it was replaced & not just repaired.

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine was broke before it left the dealers lot! All of the rubber things have broken, and been replaced. I like the look of this cover, but it's cheesy.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine cracked in half a dozen places, mainly at rivets and other stress points. I took it back to the dealer and they replaced it under warrenty. It took about 5 weeks to get the new one from the factory. It was just the same as the old one, so before putting it on the TT, I reinforced all the seams and other potential stress points. My first thought was to use fiberglass tape and resin, but soon found out that fiberglass resin would not adhere to the plastic the cover is made from. I eventually used "Marine Goop", a product some what similair to "Shoe Goop" to imprenate the fiberglass tape and to bond the tape to the cover. I used 3" fiberglass tape and lots of "Marine Goop". I reinforced all the seams and points where riveted. I also reinforced the areas the "T" handles are attached. As I did all of this on the inside of the cover, none of the reinforcements show from the outside.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

There is an older thread on this same subject, but I'll repeat anyway.

Ours fell apart somewhere in South Dakota after warrenty expired. We lost one half and then the other half the next day. Our insurance covered it and the dealer had it sent directly to our home to save a trip.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

When I first joined the forum and was shopping for a trailer I voiced my concern about customer complaints with the outback. This is one of the things a lot of people had problems with. It sounds like it is inevitable that the propane cover will fail and Keystone will replace it only to have it happen again. Is there ever any resolution for this problem. I get my Outback tomorrow and I am already concerned.

Camptails


----------

